# How much to feed per day



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi everyone 

I'm struggling a bit with how much to feed Neo

He is 15 weeks and underweight (20 pounds) and recently recovered from Parvo

I'm feeding him Royal Canin German Shepherd Junior and (following the guidelines on the bag) he should be getting a bit more than 4 cups a day. 

Neo however always look starving and, as I just said, is underweight. I raised that to 4.5 cups a day for a few days and I still felt he was always acting hungry. 

Today I gave him 5 cups (over 3 meals) and he doesn't look any less hungry. 

We don't have an excessively active lifestyle, I'd say he's moderately active. 

Should I try 6 cups? Feed him all he can eat one time until he looks full maybe? 

Any suggestions are welcome 

Thanks

P. S. Royal Canin is the best food available here in Lebanon, so changing food is not really an option and raw is not possible either


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Chou, first I WISH I could get my puppy to eat that much! 

Second, I am not an expert, but have you had your puppy checked for worms? From what I understand, worms can make a dog hungry all the time...


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

I didn't think about worms but that's mainly because he was dewormed 3 weeks ago... 

Thanks for the hint


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

Personally, i feed my dog RAW, and i go by the rule to start with 2-3% of the dogs ideal bodyweight of food per day to feed. For example, a 50lb dog should get about 1lb a day, 75lb dog 1 and a half pounds, 100lb dog 2lbs per day, etc.. Now, adjustments should be made by dogs metabolism, for example.. my female GSD is good if her weight is 74-75lbs, so for a while i was giving her 24oz or 1 and a half pounds food per day, however, she gains weight easily and doing that quickly increased her wt close to 80lbs which for her structure, was too much, so i cut back a little and adjusted to about 21-22oz per day and its perfect for her. I hope that helps. As far as what to feed her.. its your choice, however, me personally, i will not feed my dog anything in a bag labelled dog food, even if it's the most expensive kind.., only raw or homemade, but thats me. YOU have to decide whats best for you, but if you ever want to try homemade or raw, i will happily point you in the right direction.


----------

